# Taking my life savings out of EBS and BoI please help me choose a place for my saving



## WITH_sDsdR_W (28 Dec 2010)

I have lost all confidence in the Irish banks and what to move my savings outside of the Irish banks. I cannot have my life savings in Irish banks that I now have zero confidence in. 
 Can someone please recommend a new home for my savings. Here's what I require ...
(A) I have about 80,000.00 euro in savings that I want to put into one account. 
(B) I want to have access to my savings with no notice period. 
 (C) I want good online access. 
(D) I want a high interest rate. 
(E) *I do not want my savings in any Irish bank. This is the single most important thing to me.* 


Am I asking for too much ???


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2010)

The below account would seem to best meet your needs:



> *Nationwide UK (Ireland): Easy Access Savings Account*
> *3.00%* on €2,000 minimum to €2,000,000 maximum.
> Note 1: Instant access.
> Note 2: *NB: Interest is reduced if more than 6 withdrawals are made a year* (Apr-Mar).
> Deposit Protection: UK Financial Services Compensation Scheme


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2010)

Ciaran - are you sure that bank has nothing to do with Ireland?
It has '.ie' in the web address, and is called Nationwide UK (Ireland). Would the Irish government be able to snatch deposits in such an account?

The Keytrade bank seems pretty far removed from Ireland, and its government. Belgium could be a bit dodgy.


----------



## Sue Ellen (28 Dec 2010)

If it were my money rather than have all the eggs in one basket I would split the amount between [broken link removed] and Rabo.  You will have to forego the [broken link removed] (less DIRT) on the Rabo portion.


----------



## Lightning (28 Dec 2010)

umop3p!sdn said:


> Ciaran - are you sure that bank has nothing to do with Ireland? It has '.ie' in the web address, and is called Nationwide UK (Ireland).



Nationwide are a UK bank with an operation in ireland. 



umop3p!sdn said:


> Would the Irish government be able to snatch deposits in such an account?



"snatch", no 

However, deposit balances, as they are inside Ireland, could hypothetically be converted into any new currency.


----------



## bluemac (28 Dec 2010)

*Nationwide UK (Ireland): 
uses BOI for clearence of money but is held off shore... but this does mean should there be a banking issue with BOI i assume you cannot get your money out of nation wide until its fixed or somthing else is put in place.
*


----------



## z107 (28 Dec 2010)

> Nationwide are a UK bank with an operation in ireland.
> However, deposit balances, as they are inside Ireland, could hypothetically be converted into any new currency.



The 'operation in Ireland' part would worry me. You also mention deposit balances are 'inside Ireland'. If it was my €80k, I wouldn't want it anywhere near the Irish government right now.


----------



## MandaC (30 Dec 2010)

*Is everyone moving their money?*

Has everyone moved their money outside an Irish Bank?  I have about 50K currently split between PTSB and Ulster Bank.


----------



## farmerette (30 Dec 2010)

MandaC said:


> Has everyone moved their money outside an Irish Bank? I have about 50K currently split between PTSB and Ulster Bank.


 
id have thought the situation regarding irish banks is  much more  secure  now than it was  five weeks ago or so , prior to the bailout


----------



## Lightning (30 Dec 2010)

Hi Farmette,

Many of these desposit safety questions are already addressed in Brendan's key post/thread here: http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=147599

Can you please read this key post, then feel free to ask any further questions in that thread.


----------



## z107 (30 Dec 2010)

> Has everyone moved their money outside an Irish Bank? I have about 50K currently split between PTSB and Ulster Bank



Just read this:
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=148929


----------

